# Bartending in Berlin for a few months?



## knn (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi guys, 

i tried doing the responsible thing and looked up previous topics about living in Berlin, costs, etc.. This is great to give me a rough idea of what to expect. 

What I'm really wondering about is can you find any bar tending work with limited German? Limited as in basics, greetings, basic questions. Also how much work can you find, as in can you find enough random work to save a little bit of money over a few months. 

What I'm hoping to do is work as a tour guide in Europe from March/April so I need a base to live in Europe where I can make a little bit of money to begin with. 

I'm also open to any other cities in Europe where it might be worth bar tending to get by for a few months over the winter. Suggest away! 

Ohh, I'm travelling on Australian passport! 

Thanks, 

knn


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

You could, provided you have a work visa or EU passport. You will need German to work behind a bar in most of Irish or Brit pubs that are based in a lot of cities. Saying that I know there are also non German speaking jobs as kitchen hands and food runners in some of these pubs but you will have to work long hours for a basic wage and also have to fork out for accommodation, which unless you are sharing can work out quiet expensive, especially in Berlin.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

knn said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> i tried doing the responsible thing and looked up previous topics about living in Berlin, costs, etc.. This is great to give me a rough idea of what to expect.
> 
> ...


Are you going to be on a working holiday visa?

It is possible to find bar work without German - my husband started out as a barman with extremely limited language skills, which resulted in a few hilarious misunderstandings, especially since he was not familiar with German drinks back then.

Try to stick to tourist areas like around Hackesche Hoefe, you can also ask in the larger international hotels.


----------

